# How to make a survival bow using an Umbrella



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys , new video for you and I think it is a good one for urban survival , I mean you can find a broken umbrella anywhere and ability to change it to a deadly weapon is a good thing to know so I think you will like it  My father came out with the design with my uncle when he was 10 or 11 so this is a thing you won't see anywhere else. Please like and share the video it will help me a lot. Thanks


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Excellent. That's thinking outside the box! Give your father a stout handshake for all of us. And thanks for sharing. Keep up the good vids my friend.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Excellent. That's thinking outside the box! Give your father a stout handshake for all of us. And thanks for sharing. Keep up the good vids my friend.


Thank you very much !
Yeah he was thinking outside the box since he was a kid  He made tons of insane things even firearms.
I am not happy with this because it is weak , I remember when my father made me this the first time when I was like 10 or 11 it was to strong and powerful that he destroyed it few days later because it was a real deadly weapon.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Thank you very much !
> Yeah he was thinking outside the box since he was a kid  He made tons of insane things even firearms.
> I am not happy with this because it is weak , I remember when my father made me this the first time when I was like 10 or 11 it was to strong and powerful that he destroyed it few days later because it was a real deadly weapon.


They don't make stuff like they used to. Not much is built to last anymore.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah they dont care about quality anymore...


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Forgot to mention that my father had actually killed few rabbits with it , we dont hunt squirrels here or it would not be a problem.


----------



## That Bald White Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

Really cool video & an awesome idea. Just subscribed look forward to more videos !


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

That Bald White Guy said:


> Really cool video & an awesome idea. Just subscribed look forward to more videos !


Thanks !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Very cool idea and imaginative. Kudos to you and your father.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Very cool idea and imaginative. Kudos to you and your father.


Thank you very much !


----------

